# ¿Cómo comprobar el funcionamiento del STR F6654?



## boris guillen (Ago 29, 2010)

Tengo un monitor LG y tiene al parecer el STR F6654 quemado como ago para comprobar si esta quemado o no ? es este :







ee alguien que me ayude es  urgente!!! por favor 

no sean malos px !   como lo compruebo tengo un multimetro digital al q*UE* tiene para comprobar continuidad ...........)no se como ayudenme px


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

Eso es un circuito integrado, no tienes mucho para medir.
Prueba si tienes continuidad (Corto) entre las patas 2 y 3, y estas con la 5.
O prueba directamente cambiando el IC.


----------



## boris guillen (Ago 30, 2010)

aver como me dices fogonazo intente:
cable rojo (del multimetro) en la pata 2 y el cable negro en la pata 3 me dan continuidad
al reves no me da continuidad (osea invirtiendo la posicion del cable del multimetro)
pata 2 con la pata 5 no me da continuidad pata 3 con la 5 tampoco me da continuidad
cable rojo en la pata 5 y el negro en la 4 me da continuidad
cable rojo en la pata 5 y el negro en la 1 me da continuidad


me explique'??  dime si el integrado este sirve o no ... graciass

Edito: que significa o que es el IC: (toma en cuenta que  solo tengo 18 años pero me gusta la electronica desde q*UE* tengo memoria )


----------



## willynovi (Ago 30, 2010)

IC = Integrated Circuit


----------



## boris guillen (Ago 30, 2010)

willynovi dijo:


> IC = Integrated Circuit



Gracias pero ese no es el tema central de mi post


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

boris guillen dijo:


> ....Edito: que significa o que es el IC: (toma en cuenta que  solo tengo 18 años pero me gusta la electronica desde q*UE* tengo memoria )



Pata 3 con punta Roja de multímetro respecto de pata 2 si hay continuidad: Bien
Pata 3 con punta Negra de multímetro respecto de pata 2 si hay continuidad: Mal

Al ser un Circuito Integrado (IC) no hay mucho que puedas medir o analizar, ya que es un componente complejo y *NO* se puede medir como lo harías un simple transistor.

*STRF-6654* Off-Line Quasi-Resonant Flyback Swidhing Regulators


----------



## boris guillen (Ago 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pata 3 con punta Roja de multímetro respecto de pata 2 si hay continuidad: Bien
> Pata 3 con punta Negra de multímetro respecto de pata 2 si hay continuidad: Mal
> 
> Al ser un Circuito Integrado (IC) no hay mucho que puedas medir o analizar, ya que es un componente complejo y *NO* se puede medir como lo harías un simple transistor.
> ...



Gracias fogonazo !!! puse el cable negro del multimetro en la pata 3 y el rojo en la pata 2 y ay continuidad eso esta MAL verdad? bueno tendre q*UE* reemplasarlo esque ese IC esta muy caro aqui en mi pais


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

boris guillen dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo !!! puse el cable negro del multimetro en la pata 3 y el rojo en la pata 2 y ay continuidad eso esta MAL verdad? bueno tendre q reemplasarlo esque ese IC esta muy caro aqui en mi pais


¿ El IC está en la placa o lo retiraste ?, las mediciones de hacen con el IC retirado.


----------



## boris guillen (Ago 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ El IC está en la placa o lo retiraste ?, las mediciones de hacen con el IC retirado.



la retire claro eso si lo sabia!!!  *ES*toy tomando mas y mas experiencia cada ves q*UE* se me malogra algo en casa o me traen algo ami taller de reparaciones ! si ! tengo uno !! gracias muchachos 
gracias!! les contare como me ba con este monitor byee...


----------



## Yorman M (Oct 27, 2015)

hermano por favor ayudame a medir q no se si esta bueno o malo el STR F 6656 tengo un tester digital


----------

